# Getting hubby to last longer...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, so I know this has been posted before, but I can't seem to find it, so here it goes.

Long term marriage here, both in our 40's. Hubby never had trouble lasting in the past, sometimes I wished he would get off already. I guess we're never satisfied with what we have eh? So, in the last month or so, he cums in about 5 min, way too short for me to get any pleasure out of it. We talked about this, and even during sex, he'll tell me he's about to cum, I tell him to slow down etc. Then he goes quiet and I'm like "did you just cum", like he's trying to hide it or something lol. Sheepishly, he responds "I couldn't help it". Not that I get mad, a little frustrated maybe. Previously, he was able to wait for me, and just as he was about to finish, the feeling would send me over the edge.

Ok, so what techniques can I use to prolong the sex??? 

Thanks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So - just to clarify - this is a new problem for him?


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So - just to clarify - this is a new problem for him?


Very new for him. He says it might be the vibrating **** ring we've been using, not so sure that it would result in getting off faster.....need a man's perspective on that I suppose.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

working_together said:


> Very new for him. He says it might be the vibrating **** ring we've been using, not so sure that it would result in getting off faster.....need a man's perspective on that I suppose.


My VERY limited experience with Rings and Vibrations (not used together) was that introducing new things tended to speed me up just a bit. The extra stimulation (and excitement) made it more difficult to hold off.

Maybe try going without for a week and see how he does...


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

I can guarantee that whatever frustration you're experiencing, he's feeling tenfold. Probably with some embarrassment and humiliation thrown in for good measure. Really, there isn't much you can do for him except be supportive. It's one of those vicious circle things where the more he gets anxious about it, the worse it's going to get. And hearing that you're unsatisfied is sure to raise his anxiety. So the last thing he needs (and the worst thing you can do if you want him to get better) is to pressure him to last longer. Instead, encourage him to get in touch better with his levels arousal and learn how to back down before it's too late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

How often are you making love? I find that if we don't make love for a week or more, then I have a hard time not cumming too soon. If we make love every 2 or 3 days, then it is easier to last longer.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> How often are you making love? I find that if we don't make love for a week or more, then I have a hard time not cumming too soon. If we make love every 2 or 3 days, then it is easier to last longer.


Good point, we've slowed down recently, some work stress on his side. So yeah, lately it's been about 1 time per week, where as before it was 2-3.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

finish him in another way to start, then keep him interested/aroused, then go for it.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

see if he can keep going after he finishes.. I do this fairly often with my wife and have occasionally brought her to orgasm using my semi, fingers and tongue. She's told me she loves the feeling of my semi-erect penis, maybe even prefers it at times.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

nader said:


> see if he can keep going after he finishes.. I do this fairly often with my wife and have occasionally brought her to orgasm using my semi, fingers and tongue. She's told me she loves the feeling of my semi-erect penis, maybe even prefers it at times.


That's pretty much what we've been doing lately, but his erection goes down fairly quickly, so it's not like he can keep going. I then end up using my toy while he uses his finger, but that gets super messy lol.

I think I need to lay off the b/j before we have sex, it gets him too excited. Or give him a b/j the day before..


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

bjs as the main act, separate from intercourse, are always appreciated!


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Have him masturbate a few hours before the real action, we always used to do it when I was single and going in for the first time ! Or the old stand by have him drink heavily before :rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

So, last night we got down to "business", he had masturbated earlier in the evening. I told him no **** ring, we needed to see if that made a difference. Yep, it was the problem, big difference. The combo. of both seemed to help tremendously.

Problem solved.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

when he's about to come just squeeze his balls hard


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> when he's about to come just squeeze his balls hard


Hey!!! Sounds like she's got the problem under control now!!! No need to hurt anyone here!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> when he's about to come just squeeze his balls hard


And what exactly would that approach solve? :scratchhead:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> And what exactly would that approach solve? :scratchhead:


Same as punching him in the nose! He probably wouldn't finish!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Same as punching him in the nose! He probably wouldn't finish!


That's what I thought. Not a long term solution if you ask me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and not a real solution either, sheesh, try to make a joke and get the business...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> and not a real solution either, sheesh, try to make a joke and get the business...


I too was joking.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

then, uhhhh...I was joking back!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I was afraid you were serious!!!

There is the Masters and Johnson technique of squeezing just under the "helmet."


----------

